# How good is this!!!!



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

As a few here know I'm the proud dad of a wee little man, in the hope of having him as a fishing partner in the years to come I built him his first fishing rod just after he was born. Unfortunately the 7 foot estuary rod was just a bit too much for him to handle so for his 1st birthday I bought him a little 4ft shakespere. Now he got spoiled with an awful lot of presents on that day but what is the one thing that he hasn't let go of for the last 8 months? You guessed it, his fishing rod!!!!! (minds out of the gutter lads)

To give you a sense of his attachment, you can ask for anything he has in his hands and without a mumur of discontentment he will happily hand it over. Now take his fishing rod off of him and he will scream blue murder until it is returned.

Occasionally if I've been really good he will share it with me for a few moments before demanding it back. Last week just for a laugh I grabbed the rod tip and pulled it down while making the sound of a screaming drag alllowing him to fight an imaginary fish. This carried on for a while with my little bloke having a great time and yeh I admit it me as well. I'd pretty much forgotton about it, except last night found the little bugger walking up to me with said fishing rod and him making his very best zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's noises until I finally worked it out and put some weight on the rod tip and he was off. So most of last night and this morning have been spent with the little fisho fighting imaginary fish. All my wife could do was stand there silently shaking her head in resignation, yahoo another fisho in the family!!! How good is this my friends!!!!!! :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds good, my little fellow is 2.5 so i might go pick him up one too! I was going to wait, but sounds like your boy has picked it up well enough!


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

It has got me wondering at what age other people started taking their kids fishing and how it went?


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

That is the best storey I've heard in ages. He'll be posting his own trip reports by the time he's five 

Will also be passing this link to the other half. No kids but I figure it's never to early to set expectations


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Great story.... My 6yr old daughter was complaining this am as she has to go back to her Mums place - wants to go fishing on the yak instead 

During the Barlings trip she was out on the front of the Outback in the Moruya River washing beach worms for me!!!!! Shes yet to get a fish off the yak but hope it will be soon. 

The eldest at 9 wants her own yak!!!

2 girls with the right attitude...


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

First time I ever swore in front of my old man was watching some people keep undersize fish in a bucket on a wharf. I made some sort of comment like 'f***ing bastards' and then I swallowed my tongue after I realised what I had said. Dad's reply was a classic - 'f***ing oath'!!
That was the first time I'd heard Dad swear too and I was 12 at the time!!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

My 8 year old nephew has no idea, cannot cast no matter how much advice we give him......


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

One of my best mates has a little boy who I got a rod for on his 5th b'day. He did get the casting thing sort of right pretty quick although I'm not convince his parents appreciated the sinkers flying through the house


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I cannot think of anything better when i was a young bloke than if the old man took me fishing. (we play golf together regularly but we both suck at it).

Great thread Shayned, its the sort of thing pappers should print instead of how many people crash there cars.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb/D25sAADjfgAASUOfPEoAmGAo/7/+gMAE6q1YaqeaJ6TU/SNQ0NDJ6QGjR6gGqbCaRlGT0IGgAAAGjRT0SelPTU9I9J6QYR6gN6hFAGd1A4HPfQ8F43jl1aswogKMZBv1XOm5ra2yixSY78WJNakKR7UKHLOSbUyvnKqE3HBBn2abI+X8uaDpGzLZhQHf6+yjV8GXJ/rzlqjOENyuRtcFzkGB5jiZpAClBi+EzvXuCDBuKycrIFXRJdtTDwNH1vEfuhwLMJGBWEV00HgpHfVtbqCUdjjAKm7teMcXnPZAhFRitbHW5XQi9FpNmRSIstwJKO2AwUBaikJuOucg1l64Sm1lO4abb54db7XDiwLNSMyKskcDkGmohN2votEfAnnxupRhUSIEdC0hmI4sb4j7pjP8L2olii4Cw1ptag/i7kinChIX+HtzY


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

My son is 10 and my daughter is 8, she is the one who is most into fishing but he is the one i can trust to be careful on the rocks, so i can't take her she'll go in for sure and i can't take him because she will be so pissed off.

I take them when we are away but i haven't found a good spot around sydney and the worst thing is to take them out and they catch nothing.

Any one know any good spots around sydney for kids to fish?

I have had them out on the kayak a bit but at 10 i think my boy will be too big for the back of the scupper pro.

The best time we had on it was up at south west rocks, there is a great wave off the end of the breakwall and we would ride it for miles.
He sat in the back facing the back and pulled the rudder up or down subject to what we were doing on the wave. (i just yelled).
I was quite amazed when i looked back at how big the waves looked when they were coming down on you (better him than me), he loved it anyway.

Kerry


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

This is my little guy. He is 9 and I can't go anywhere near the water without him gettng involved. This is his best catch out of the yak so far. Pine River on a cultiva mirra shad ( these lures are fantastic) & she went 55cm. He drives a "cheapy" kayak I bought here is brisbane. Its ok ( a lot of fun in the surf) but the build quality is not there and the central hatch leaks like a seive. I wouldn't buy another one. I've fitted a seat and usually he can paddle a fair way then i just tow him along. Its like i'm trolling two lures ... sort of.
He just loves the yak, and the cast net, and the rock sessions especially catching the livies, and any trips to the beach - he even stays into the night for the jew. When i caught my big jew at christmas he was the one who came down to see if i got anything , in the rain !!. Its was priceless to see his face when he saw the big fish in the sand. Just love to see any kids fishing!!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats awsome Shayne. My son's first word was 'fish', something im very proud of also.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Some great stories here and they all make me hopeful that over the years to come I'll get some of my own just the same while me and and the little bloke spend some quality time chasing finned critters in the great outdoors.

After hearing about all the kids dinking with their dads on the yaks, I reckon this Sunday I might try a little muck around in the shallows with him sitting between my legs on the exploder. I'll try and convince mum to come down with the camera as I suspect he will either love it and sit there entralled or it will be complete mayhem with me trying to balance while keeping him from diving in chasing something that caught his eye. Either way it should be fun. :wink:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Shayned,
This is how I have been getting my little one ready....

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6217

Oh some tips for the little one on the water. 
PFD type 1. And a Leash. 
Our little one stood up to reach out for something. Next thing we know were are going past a floating toddler. Leash you know you can get him ob board quick smart.

He has his own rod. (Got it for Xmas at 1.5) He's 2nd Bday is in 2weeks. He can open the bail. Fick out the line, Close the Bail, and wind against the drag. My little guy knows what real lures look like and how they swim. 
We whent out on the Yak together, I put a lure on his line with no Trebles on it... But the lure was diffrent to dad's so that's the one he wanted. Toddler grabed the rod and started flicking the lure arround. A toddler and trebles is a scary suitation.

Hes a good shot with the Lures, but watch the back hand.

Any way have fun. Watch the sun burn

Adrian


----------



## eFishent (Sep 21, 2006)

My two year old son since the age of one, sits contently with me every time I get a new fishing magazine to read. He studies the pages carefully for about an hour or so. Of course I'm mindful one of us can't read so we don't spend too much time on the pages with no pictures.
Cheers, Robbo


----------



## budge (Mar 10, 2007)

hey guys ive allways fished with my boy and now with my new obbsesion yaking it only seemed fair to buy him one as well. He is fifteen now and we try to fit yaking in with his busy teenage life, so it makes it so much more special when we go and spend some time together. Take it from me spend as much time as you can with them as they grow so fast but theres nothing more rewarding than seeing them take the years of advice you have given them and actually outfish the OLDMAN...enjoy


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

thats awsome mate sounds like he is hooked already

mik


----------

